# passport renewal - certifying documents



## berlyn (Jan 30, 2009)

Please help!!

We have dual citizenship for SA and UK and have British passports but born in SA. I now need to renew my and my childrens passports, who can certify the relevant documents (would a religious minister or Head of Service for the local Council office suffice?) ... any information would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Just pay a lawyer - it will cost sub £50


----------



## gina5050 (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't you just go to the police station or the magistrates court and they do it for FREE ??


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

gina5050 said:


> Don't you just go to the police station or the magistrates court and they do it for FREE ??


No unless they changed it as I tried that years ago... Just pay the £30+ and get it done.


----------

